# My Vid and First ride on my 97 polaris sportsman



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

This Ride Inspired "Snorkels" And New Tire's, on 4 of our Ride's After We sunk Them! Too Bad I didn't get More Vid.. More too Come!


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Cool video and welcome fellow Polaris owner good looking bike you got there!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

cool vid. welcome


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome. Cool vid.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Great video! Love the last part. We've all been there.

BTW - What kind of camera do you use? Wow is that ever clear!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great Video....loved it!!! Music is excellent....love the mix!!!! MUDDIE49


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

Big D said:


> Great video! Love the last part. We've all been there.
> 
> BTW - What kind of camera do you use? Wow is that ever clear!


It's a Sony Webbie HD 5.0 mega pixel mp4. but I only have a 1 gig memory card that came with it so we were using it in 720p to get more Vid, It will do 1080 i but only like 8 min.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: Nice Vid,.... Thanks for posting. Good Songs included too.


----------

